# jaguar and texas cichlids



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i have 3 jags one is about a inch the other 2 are like 6 to 8 cm i have them in a 55g for now they are housed with 3 texas cichlids that r about a inch to 1 1/2 the texas's are beatin up on the bigger jag buth they are fine with the smaller ones i just dont want my jag gettin stressed out and if anyone could give me some good info on jags and texas im new to both txc and jags thank you :-? :-? :-?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

You are way over stocked there. I'll let someone with more experience on those fish chime in. I believe Jaguar cichlid get as big as 16-20 inches? Your aquarium's width is only 12 inches.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Changing the subject a bit here but....LSBoost how do you get on with a GT and a JD in a 55g? Currently have a male JD in a 60g and hoping to add a robust tank-mate when the time feels right. Just getting some ideas. Thanks

P.s how do you add your aquarium info at the bottom of each of your posts? Can't figure it out. Thanks


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

like i said there still really small olny in a 55 temp tank until my 450g tank gets here


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Your best option is to return all the fish to the store and get them back when your massive tank arrives.

If you keep THOSE fish in THAT tank for very long then you're gonna end up being very disappointed. You WILL lose fish.


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

How long are you talking about when you say "...until my 450g tank gets here"? Do you mean that it's ordered, being built and just waiting on shipping? Or, do you mean that you are planning on getting one soon?

The problem here is how fast each of these two types of fish grow. They each seriously grow over an inch a month. I have one Texas juvenile that's averaged almost 1.5" for the past two months. Worse than the growth rate though, is that they're all very aggressive even as juveniles; becoming even more so as they grow. Furthermore, each type will see the other as a rival, and they're more than capable of killing.

All that being said, if you already have the fish, you've ordered the tank and will be receiving it very soon, then I suggest doing one of two things:

1) Separate the two types of fish into two different tanks until the big one arrives. This will keep the aggression you see to con-specific rivalry.
2) Stuff as many hiding places and line of sight breaks into your tank as possible. Given their current size, I'm not as worried about swimming area as I am about being able to get out of sight of each other.

If you don't already have the tank on order, seriously consider returning them. They're both commonly found fish and won't be hard to get once your tank is home and cycled. I say this because I did the same thing. I'm building my 300g but it's been put on hold. Unfortunately, I had already purchased two Texas cichlids and become quite attached. One didn't make it, but the other is in a stand-off with a breeding pair of firemouths in a 55g right now. If necessary, he'll become the sole occupant of a 55g for a while until larger tanks are complete or I have to buy a middle-sized tank while my large tank is still on hold.


----------

